# Dueling dogma.



## News Feeder (Jun 18, 2010)

How is it the Catholic Church knows the nature of Freemasonry in a way more so than Freemasonry itself? “Freemasonry considers all religions of the world as mere competitive attempts to know God, who remains unknowable. Consequently, to say that Christianity is the true religion would be unacceptable in Freemasonry,” the CBCP states, adding that [...] 












More...


----------



## PeterLT (Jun 20, 2010)

Because to acknowledge the Craft's universal message would mean to deny the exclusivity of the Church. If the Catholic Church came out and said, "Freemasonry is ok." then that would imply that the Roman Catholic Church is not the* only* way to salvation. So to protect the Church's position there must, in Freemasonry, be a negative message to the faithful. And so Freemasonry is evil because the Church says so, regardless of the truth. After telling the same lie for nearly 300 years, it's a bit late to back track. Hence the lie is perpetuated for the sake of the Church's image.

Besides, the craft supports no religion per se, it being up to the individual Brother. Another reason we are so "evil".


----------

